# Big  virtual seminar on blockchain and crypto and it's free



## Brendan Burgess (19 Apr 2020)

CoinDesk: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Crypto News and Price Data
					

Leader in cryptocurrency, Bitcoin, Ethereum, XRP, blockchain, DeFi, digital finance and Web 3.0 news with analysis, video and live price updates.




					www.coindesk.com
				




*Reasons to attend*

*It’s Free - *and you can participate from the convenience and safety of your home!
*Amazing Speakers - *five days of content with leading speakers from around the world.
*Live, Interactive Keynotes - *including Q&A’s & presentations from key influencers in crypto, blockchain, government, academia and entertainment.
*Unparalleled Networking - *connect with other attendees, speakers and sponsors with 1:1 video or chat.
*Hands on Workshops - *valuable technical instruction within our new Unlocked track.


----------



## tecate (21 May 2020)

Video recordings of many of the sessions from last weeks Consensus Distributed can be found here.


----------

